# SteamOS - Streaming von PC zum Laptop möglich?



## cherry_coke (14. Dezember 2013)

*SteamOS - Streaming von PC zum Laptop möglich?*

Hallo,
habe gelesen dass es mit SteamOS möglich sein soll Spiele zu streamen. Da mein Spiele-Rechner im Arbeitszimmer steht, würde ich die Games gerne auf meinen Laptop streamen, welcher mit meinem TV verbunden ist. Habe Gigabit-Ethernet.

Ich weiß dass es schon möglich ist mit der Software "Splashtop", aber da hatte ich immer einen kleinen Input-Lag. Darum würde ich es gerne mal mit SteamOS versuchen.

Aber wie gehe ich vor???

Muss SteamOS auf dem Spiele-PC UND auf dem Laptop installiert sein? Oder brauch ich es nur auf dem PC installieren und mich am Laptop nur mit der "normalen" Steam-Software einloggen?

Bin da etwas auf geschmissen, weil SteamOS erst gestern erschienen ist und es kaum Infos gibt.

Vielen Dank,
Cherry


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: SteamOS - Streaming von PC zum Laptop möglich?*

Ich weiß nicht, ob das mit der aktuellen "Beta" von SteamOS überhaupt schon möglich ist.


----------



## blackout24 (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: SteamOS - Streaming von PC zum Laptop möglich?*

Nein kommt erst noch. Danach sollte es eigentlich auch mit jedem Client möglich sein also Windows -> MacBook.


----------

